# DIY Automatic Mister/Fogger



## brymanda (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone made a mister or fogger sucessfully? I tried to create one using this concept but with a sprayer head:
http://berserk.org/ois/

But I couldn't get it working quite right... I was really hoping I could put it on a timer and it would keep things nice and humid in my vivarium


----------



## Balboa (Apr 18, 2011)

The tricky part of an ideal mister system is the pump. Most commonly available small pumps (aquarium) are made to move lots of water at low pressure, and we really need the opposite, low volume at high pressure. An automotive fuel or washer fluid pump may work better, but need 12v power, which adds to the complexity.

I will be putting something together eventually.

I'd read somewhere, where a person used an air pump to pressurize a water vessel (like a pump, weed sprayer) and have been meaning to try it, that may work better for this type of thing.


----------

